# Headshot lighting setup?



## DIRT

does anyone know what a basic lighting setup would be for a headshot?  i am doing some headshots for a girl and i need a starting point for the lights.  i have a softbox and some floods and a reflector disc.  thanks all.


----------



## Alison

There's a lot of different set ups, for a head shot I would use:
Softbox off the left side of the camear, reflector on the other and  background and hair lights if you have enough.


----------



## DIRT

could i use a flood for a hairlight?  where would i place it?


----------



## Alison

You should be able to use a flood, just place it from an angle behind the subject to it skims her hair.


----------



## DIRT

by "skimms her hair" does that mean from the side?  what kind of angle?  sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Alison

Try this link: http://www.garageglamour.com/tips/lightf.php that probably shows it better than I can explain it! But yes, hair light is from a bit of an angle to the subject.


----------



## elsaspet

Thanks for the link Alison!  I have been trying to learn the very same thing.

DIRT-Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## DIRT

No problem my Pet...hehehe


----------

